# Seed Bank Question: http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/



## senorshoeshine (Mar 10, 2007)

I was wondering if any Americans here have had success with ordering from
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ 

They seem legit, but I wanted to check before doing anything. Also, for anyone who this applies to, how long did your order take to arrive?


----------



## Blazed (Apr 3, 2007)

yes, yes, and yes..

8 days total from order to arrival.
stealth mailer
good email communications


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Nov 11, 2007)

Been around 3-4 wks now but they did warn me the uk postal service had been on strike and were back logged. startin to get a bit ansty but i think it will turn out to be a good decision in the long run.


----------



## dursky (Nov 11, 2007)

Its a bad site.. they try to sell there mazar as dutch passions.. I checked with DP and they said there not theres,, i know as i am tring to finish them


----------



## the widowman (Nov 11, 2007)

iv'e just grown P.P.P. from them and its good sh#t man, but i wont buy from them again unless iam short of money. and i have to admit i was a bit suspicious of the site it does look dodgy. so i thought il buy some cheap seeds and give them a try. grown them and smoked them and i say there O.K. So there one of the if iam short of money il buy sites.


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Nov 12, 2007)

where i can get premium seed the fastest. I see posts where it only took a few days. Dying to get some preeeeeeeemium in some soil.


----------



## gardenandcats (Nov 12, 2007)

I buy all mine from Head Shop : Shop for bongs, pipes, chillums, pot pipes, digital scales and vaporizers ..Super fast shipping usually within 9 days of ordering they arrive..Never had a problem out of 10 plus orders..Have friends that use them also..They have a good selection from all the major seed banks..


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you very much. Gonna check it out.


----------



## cheapsunglasses (Jan 31, 2008)

Did they send your package registered mail so you had to sign for it?


----------



## Locc07 (Feb 1, 2008)

I used them awhile back and was pretty dissapointed in their PPP and their DP outdoor....the hollands hope and mountain mist did ok but was not impressed


----------



## tems (Aug 20, 2008)

I received my order in 12 days. Now to grow them and see how my babies will do.


----------



## chiefa (Aug 21, 2008)

from where did you order


----------



## tems (Aug 26, 2008)

from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/

10/10 seeds germinated. I was very pleased with that. Avoid the 'big bud' strain though. It didnt do to well for me.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Aug 26, 2008)

I've ordered from them twice and received seeds both times ~7 days.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Aug 26, 2008)

just order from dr chronic or kindseeds or seedboutique.
dr chronic and seedboutique thier good with shipping and sprouting. good in price too. also every time you make one order from seedboutique you get 5 free seeds. i planted the four out of five and all sprouted ill put pics when they are a couple weeks old teir hazexskunk. but i also liked my nothern flame from kindseed but a bit pricey. remember you get what you pay for. im from us. i order small and have gotten all my orders (knock on wood).


----------



## Plants on Nitro (Dec 7, 2008)

I am having a problem with Marijuana-seeds.nl. They sent my cd Registered mail, which means I have to go down to the Post Office and sign for the package. This is a big no no, I was affraid to pick it up. So I emailed them to see what they can do for me and they wont even send me a reply. I consider this to be very disrespectful. I would like to know how I can resolve this problem. Thanks for listening.


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 7, 2008)

Plants on Nitro said:


> I am having a problem with Marijuana-seeds.nl. They sent my cd Registered mail, which means I have to go down to the Post Office and sign for the package. This is a big no no, I was affraid to pick it up. So I emailed them to see what they can do for me and they wont even send me a reply. I consider this to be very disrespectful. I would like to know how I can resolve this problem. Thanks for listening.


i think your gonna have to man up and go pick them up. did you use your real name?


----------



## Plants on Nitro (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, used my real name, because I have read alot of threads saying use your real name so it doesnt tip off the postman. When you go get a registered letter they make you show your ID. Thanks


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 8, 2008)

Plants on Nitro said:


> Yep, used my real name, because I have read alot of threads saying use your real name so it doesnt tip off the postman. When you go get a registered letter they make you show your ID. Thanks


well give us an update of what happened when you went to pick up your package.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got mine a couple days ago. They were NOT registered mail. I'm expecting another one VERY soon, and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Plants on Nitro (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok they finally responded to my email as "That might be possible" What does that mean? They should of said, that they would send replacements out right away. Yep my first delivery from them was mailed straight to address no problem, but second odrder was sent Registered mail. I did get those tiny seeds also.


----------



## uberwaba (Feb 26, 2009)

I ordered 10 Aurora Indica seeds + the 5 bonus seeds. So far not even one has germinated, had this same problem with another batch of seeds from the U.K. This site claims to be netherlands but the seeds come from U.K. so I think thats all alot of bull. I will only order from real netherland sites in the future.


----------



## TheKing (Mar 28, 2009)

I purchased the White Widow Max. Only 3 of 10 germinated, and they were pitiful. The free seeds that they included were very good though. Delivery took 8 business days. I got some others from The Doggies Nuts....they were pricey but EVERY ONE OF THEM GERMINATED and was outrageously healthy. The downside, of course, is that they were VERY expensive. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 31, 2009)

everything I got from *marijuana-seeds.nl* was a complete waste. The ones that DID survive, were all dudes. I'm *not buying from marijuana-seeds.nl again!*


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 11, 2009)

ok, i trusted these guys and I am gonna confess i am prob being a bit early here. It has been about 5 weeks. My LR2 have not begun to flower yet. I have tried everything. They are almost three feet high! They are huge, they have begun to outgrow their 3 gallon pots. wow, they are a mystery.

I have ordered from them in the past. My Northern lights was a sativa. my free seeds, mazar afgahn were all a male sativa. The lowrider2 all look like they are form the same batch as does the Fem white widow skunk I am growing. That is three orders form them.

Lol, I like the plants to tell you the truth. I like the looks of all the girls. I like the stealth and the shipping. I like the fem ratios of all the fem seeds. All 100 percent.

Howver what the F is up with lowirder 2 growing to 3 feet high and 5 weeks of no veg! Any body heard of anything similiar?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

orange bud great ratio...........................................good stealth


----------



## Iron Lungz23 (Apr 21, 2009)

dirt clean said:


> ok, i trusted these guys and I am gonna confess i am prob being a bit early here. It has been about 5 weeks. My LR2 have not begun to flower yet. I have tried everything. They are almost three feet high! They are huge, they have begun to outgrow their 3 gallon pots. wow, they are a mystery.
> 
> I have ordered from them in the past. My Northern lights was a sativa. my free seeds, mazar afgahn were all a male sativa. The lowrider2 all look like they are form the same batch as does the Fem white widow skunk I am growing. That is three orders form them.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I got northern lights from marijuana-seeds.nl & they r the smallest seeds I've ever seen! What were yours like?


----------



## growinman (Apr 21, 2009)

.......I have ordered from these guys on two occasions. Both times they had great fast service and I was very happy.......at first. I had great germ rates from 'okay' looking seeds; albeit small.

The best phenos I kept for moms.......well, there were no 'bests.' This last run with them I did the THC Bomb and the freebie Mazar x Afghan. Great germ rates and I am thingking they must have been about 50/50 m/f. The Mazar had the most rediculously large leafs(HUGE!!--like 2 1/2" across the width of the middle finger). They did not finish for me.......they wouldn't! I had a fricken monster in a 5 gal dwc that drank over 2 gals a day for over 100 days......when I finally started clipping fans off it started getting trics and finally after a long time I said f-this!, and chopped. I ended up with a fair amount of weak bud that smells like lemon cake, is fluffy, mostly leaf....
Granted, I am not really a indica grower<---for sure now......I ran like about 7-10 of them in an AF20 to the same avail.....but I had to pull them at 65 days because of the mainstay I grow comes out at 60 days..... It turned out weaker than the dwc plant....So all-in-all I have about a lb of cured lemon cake that I am going to donate to a lady I know that cooks with it and whatever-----I sure cant do anything with it!
The THC Bomb is great pot to smoke and has a good all around high...... It's supposed to be a 60ish day plant too......it was done on time, looked nice and sweet sticky golden glow to it....... I just couldn't get over 1/2 zip a plant that I vegged for a couple weeks---I ran my SS next to it in the AF and those all averaged well over a zip cured out, as they ALWAYS do. The quantity was only an issue because of the hype they put behind this as they did to me a couple of years ago on something else.

If you want to know anything more feel free to pm me or look for my gallery as I have pics of all of this.....<-----my journel is a mess and I haven't touched in a month, and pretty much the same with the pics...

I am really not trying to knock these guys down or anything. It may very well be my growing skills........ But I 'll stay with The Attitude and Serious Seed........you get what you pay for.....

growinman


----------



## Iron Lungz23 (Apr 22, 2009)

growinman said:


> .......I have ordered from these guys on two occasions. Both times they had great fast service and I was very happy.......at first. I had great germ rates from 'okay' looking seeds; albeit small.
> 
> The best phenos I kept for moms.......well, there were no 'bests.' This last run with them I did the THC Bomb and the freebie Mazar x Afghan. Great germ rates and I am thingking they must have been about 50/50 m/f. The Mazar had the most rediculously large leafs(HUGE!!--like 2 1/2" across the width of the middle finger). They did not finish for me.......they wouldn't! I had a fricken monster in a 5 gal dwc that drank over 2 gals a day for over 100 days......when I finally started clipping fans off it started getting trics and finally after a long time I said f-this!, and chopped. I ended up with a fair amount of weak bud that smells like lemon cake, is fluffy, mostly leaf....
> Granted, I am not really a indica grower<---for sure now......I ran like about 7-10 of them in an AF20 to the same avail.....but I had to pull them at 65 days because of the mainstay I grow comes out at 60 days..... It turned out weaker than the dwc plant....So all-in-all I have about a lb of cured lemon cake that I am going to donate to a lady I know that cooks with it and whatever-----I sure cant do anything with it!
> ...


Thanks for all that info bro, I still can't get over these seeds man! They're tiny! I've got the mazar/afghan freebies to! I'll try them under both MH & HPS with a higher emphasis on blue spectrum, using a 1000W MH & a 600W HPS through veg. I'll do the seedlings for 2 weeks under the 1000W, then introduce the 600HPS for a further 4 weeks. Then I'll alternate the lights to 1000W HPS & 600W MH for 8-12 weeks depending on peak harvest time.

I'm waiting on some more beans, Nirvana AK-48 & Chrystal(northern lights/white widow).
Hope these bloody miniture beans pop! I'll be sure to ask u any questions I have in the future! Cheers mate++rep bro!!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 22, 2009)

Plants on Nitro said:


> Ok they finally responded to my email as "That might be possible" What does that mean? They should of said, that they would send replacements out right away. Yep my first delivery from them was mailed straight to address no problem, but second odrder was sent Registered mail. I did get those tiny seeds also.


quit being a pussy and go get em' man it's cool tons of us have gone to the post office to pick em up who cares? just say you dont know whats in there any one could of mailed it to ya.


----------



## growinman (Apr 22, 2009)

Iron Lungz23 said:


> Thanks for all that info bro, I still can't get over these seeds man! They're tiny! I've got the mazar/afghan freebies to! I'll try them under both MH & HPS with a higher emphasis on blue spectrum, using a 1000W MH & a 600W HPS through veg. I'll do the seedlings for 2 weeks under the 1000W, then introduce the 600HPS for a further 4 weeks. Then I'll alternate the lights to 1000W HPS & 600W MH for 8-12 weeks depending on peak harvest time.
> 
> I'm waiting on some more beans, Nirvana AK-48 & Chrystal(northern lights/white widow).
> Hope these bloody miniture beans pop! I'll be sure to ask u any questions I have in the future! Cheers mate++rep bro!!


Right On, *Iron Lungs*, I am very curious how your MA grows out for you. If you have a journel, or start one, plz let me know! Keep some pics, if you dont. It would sure be cool if I had just been doing something wrong.... I 've never had the oppertunity to cure so much bud correctly and this MA smells like lemon cake with frosting, I sh*t you not; is actually some really sweet stuff. I smoked a blunt last night of choice(albeit leafy) budz ground up and smoked great; took about 10 hits and my whole house smelled like Pledge....no buzz, nothing......then I was watching the news a few minutes later and I definately had a 'buzz', though very light; came on real slow.....I went and smoked some MoonFlower and forgot all about the MA.....

Great Luck to you and please let me know how it goes!!

+rep4u2

growinman


----------



## Iron Lungz23 (Apr 22, 2009)

growinman said:


> Right On, *Iron Lungs*, I am very curious how your MA grows out for you. If you have a journel, or start one, plz let me know! Keep some pics, if you dont. It would sure be cool if I had just been doing something wrong.... I 've never had the oppertunity to cure so much bud correctly and this MA smells like lemon cake with frosting, I sh*t you not; is actually some really sweet stuff. I smoked a blunt last night of choice(albeit leafy) budz ground up and smoked great; took about 10 hits and my whole house smelled like Pledge....no buzz, nothing......then I was watching the news a few minutes later and I definately had a 'buzz', though very light; came on real slow.....I went and smoked some MoonFlower and forgot all about the MA.....
> 
> Great Luck to you and please let me know how it goes!!
> 
> ...


I'll keep u updated for sure bro! Just received my order from nirvana today aswell!! I'll let u know how my MA go, where did u get MoonFlower?


----------



## Puna Bud (May 8, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> everything I got from *marijuana-seeds.nl* was a complete waste. The ones that DID survive, were all dudes. I'm *not buying from marijuana-seeds.nl again!*


okay, I&#699;d like to chime in on this too. I have bought several times from these folks. With it comes mixed feelings. I&#699;d say 80% germination for me! I thing the one strain the was the biggest disappointment for me from them was the "Big Bud" strain 9 0utta ten seeds were males!!!!! Plus I ordered &#699;Purple Widow&#699;, and it came to my attention that there were problems there too of sorts. Of the ten so-called Purple Widow seeds, I got maybe six different strains from it???

I did have a problem with seeds I stored from them. In six months time, I could only muster up a 20% germination from these very same seeds?! 

As far as mailing goes. I thought they did a pretty good job. My package came rather fast!

Good Luck


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> okay, I&#699;d like to chime in on this too. I have bought several times from these folks. With it comes mixed feelings. I&#699;d say 80% germination for me! I thing the one strain the was the biggest disappointment for me from them was the "Big Bud" strain 9 0utta ten seeds were males!!!!! Plus I ordered &#699;Purple Widow&#699;, and it came to my attention that there were problems there too of sorts. Of the ten so-called Purple Widow seeds, I got maybe six different strains from it???
> 
> I did have a problem with seeds I stored from them. In six months time, I could only muster up a 20% germination from these very same seeds?!
> 
> ...


 
One thing to keep in mind is that you dealt with a seedbank and not a breeder. If someone gets a high proportion of males to females or they had low germ rates etc. any disappointment should be with/about the breeder whose seeds you purchased and not the reseller/the seedbank since they are in no way responsible. 
&#12288;
If a seedbank charges fair prices and ships quickly and uses a system of shipping that is stealthy enough to get to customers a very high percentage of the time and if there are any problems they make an honest attempt to help or make things right that is all that can be asked of any seedbank.
&#12288;
I have never used that particular seedbank so I am not saying they are good or bad or anything in between. I am just pointing out that far to often people blame seedbanks when they should be blaming the breeder or breeders whose seeds they purchased through a seedbank.


----------



## growinman (May 8, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that you dealt with a seedbank and not a breeder. If someone gets a high proportion of males to females or they had low germ rates etc. any disappointment should be with/about the breeder whose seeds you purchased and not the reseller/the seedbank since they are in no way responsible.
> &#12288;
> If a seedbank charges fair prices and ships quickly and uses a system of shipping that is stealthy enough to get to customers a very high percentage of the time and if there are any problems they make an honest attempt to help or make things right that is all that can be asked of any seedbank.
> &#12288;
> I have never used that particular seedbank so I am not saying they are good or bad or anything in between. I am just pointing out that far to often people blame seedbanks when they should be blaming the breeder or breeders whose seeds they purchased through a seedbank.


Well, they have no claims that I 've seen only that they are 'Dutch Breeders' in Holland......... I mean like with The Attitude, for example, they list all the breeders, like names 'we' know and have come to trust. Nirvana too, lists all the breeders...... But this site in question does have cheap prices and awesome/fast shipping..... My last 2 cents on this is that I guess it boils down to you get what you pay for when it comes to the genetics and stabilities in the strains.....

And I am not really trying to put them down at all, though through experience I wouldn't use them again--- I like to know what I am getting, or have a chance to get......and if I ever buy bad buds from somebody you can bet I blame them not the grower---whomever is selling better know _what _they are selling........

growinman


----------



## Brick Top (May 8, 2009)

growinman said:


> Well, they have no claims that I 've seen only that they are 'Dutch Breeders' in Holland......... I mean like with The Attitude, for example, they list all the breeders, like names 'we' know and have come to trust. Nirvana too, lists all the breeders...... But this site in question does have cheap prices and awesome/fast shipping..... My last 2 cents on this is that I guess it boils down to you get what you pay for when it comes to the genetics and stabilities in the strains.....
> 
> And I am not really trying to put them down at all, though through experience I wouldn't use them again--- I like to know what I am getting, or have a chance to get......and if I ever buy bad buds from somebody you can bet I blame them not the grower---whomever is selling better know _what _they are selling........
> 
> growinman


 
It is only a possibility but if you have noticed on Attitudes website they wholesale any stock older than six months old so possibly the site in question buys older stock at reduced prices from various high grade seedbanks. That would give them a selection of different breeders gear but maybe they do not break it down by breeder because they may not always have a steady supply from any particular breeder so they may put all White Widow together and all Blueberry together and all Cheese together and so on and just claim "a Dutch breeder" as the supplier. That very well may not be the case but it could explain low prices and varying genetics in each strain. A six month old bean is very viable so they could still supply people with beans that have a high germ rate, or at least high enough to be acceptable, and do it at reduced prices but it would explain why strains will vary from person to person and purchase to purchase. 
 

Myself I would not blame a seedbank if I received less than magnificent beans. 

If there was a horrible germ rate I would politely mention it to them and expect them to stand behind them knowing that the breeder would then reimburse them and if they did not then I would have a reason to be upset with the seedbank but I cannot blame them for poor genetics when they did not breed the beans. That was the work of the breeder and no seedbank can test grow every run of beans they are supplied to see if they are up to par so they are not the ones who are responsible. 
&#12288;
I guess I tend to look at such things differently than most people Being a former owner of an automobile dealership and then a marina that sold boats now and then I dealt with customers who purchased something and then had a problem and of course came back to us. 
&#12288;
People would come back to us and literally say that we built a bad car or a bad boat. I would explain to them that we did not build anything but we did sell it and we would stand behind it and make things right and then the factory who built it would reimburse us for our work repairing their error.
&#12288;
It is the same with seedbanks. They, like I was, are just middlemen and nothing more. 

They do have a degree of responsibility to stand behind what they sell and in certain cases do what can be done to make things right but other than their service they are not personally responsible for anything more. 

If the breeder whose gear they sell will reimburse them, as many will in certain cases, a seedbank will replace the beans and if not they may do nothing and they are not required to do anything and they should not be expected to do anything. 
&#12288;
Like the cars I put on my lot and the boats I put on my lot seedbanks pay for what they sell and if they reimburse the amount a customer paid them for beans the seedbank had purchased, or send replacement beans, the seedbank ends up paying. 

No business should ever be expected to do that. 
&#12288;
If someone is unhappy some seedbanks, like Attitude, will at times give them a discount on their next purchase. 

If something along those lines are not enough for a customer they have every right to take their business elsewhere but it is just not logical to put the breath on a seedbank when a problem was in fact a breeder problem and not a seedbank problem.


----------



## growinman (May 8, 2009)

Right on *BT*! You make perfect sense and you have a very realistic look, view, and opinion of this hole thing. I would agree with you more than I may have come across. I may see things a bit different than others at times and jump to conclutions......I am at fault for that; just dont sell me any bad weed(jk)

Have a great weekend!!

growinman


----------



## grannyg2 (May 8, 2009)

money cleared the bank 4/7/09, confirmation e-mail recieved, order shipped, so they said it is 5/8/09 and I can''t find the e-mail they sent and they won't e-mail back to me` ya think I got skcrewed


----------



## grannyg2 (May 8, 2009)

now I've got Attitude heheh they can't stop me


----------



## txhomegrown (May 8, 2009)

I have ordered from these guys 3 times now. I used them because of the positive things that were being said about their shipping and of course the prices. I have had varied degrees of success with their beans. I had never seriously tried to grow before, and I knew that I was likely to kill a large percentage of what I had while I was getting my system and rooms set up right. I figured why spend a lot of money on high dollar genetics and shit when I was learning, experimenting and generally fucking up everything I touched. I have been able to grow enough decent smoke to keep me going. BUT NOW, I have everything dialed in and I am ready for the good shit. I ordered beans from The Attitude last night. Blueberry, Strawberry Cough, Himalayan Gold and Afghan Kush. They are throwing in 1 Blue Venom and 1 Pure Gold seed as well. All for about $60 USD. Sorry for the long post, but I am STOKED!!!


----------



## southernsmokejuggalo (May 26, 2009)

so some good some bad? i just got my first order in from them and i dont have much to complain about yet. ill see later on but the big bud seeds look really healthy and im stoked to watch them grow. the free afghan mazar cross seeds were hella small also but my hopes are high but if nothing much comes from them im not gonna be disappointed, they were free... will definately have to check out attitude soon tho, heard lots of good things bout them so far.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 26, 2009)

yeah attitude is def a reliable company and every free seed ive gotten from them has germed for the most part ill give it about 90% of the time...its a quality company


----------



## fauxsho02 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have ordered too, about 3 months ago, took about 8 days, discreet and fast. got 10 white widow and 5 free mazar. Well, the 5 white widow that i just started flowering...ALL FUCKING MALES and the 3 free mazar, not one of them fucking germinated.... i'm talking about http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ not attitude.


----------



## Papi Chingon (Jun 28, 2009)

other than questions in my head as to where they get their seeds from, i've never had an issue with that site. each order has been delivered in 10 days and their prices are fantastic.


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jul 8, 2009)

senorshoeshine said:


> I was wondering if any Americans here have had success with ordering from
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/
> 
> They seem legit, but I wanted to check before doing anything. Also, for anyone who this applies to, how long did your order take to arrive?


i purchased misty seeds on 2/ 7 /09 i've had no emails from them and they wont answer my emails


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jul 8, 2009)

dursky said:


> Its a bad site.. they try to sell there mazar as dutch passions.. I checked with DP and they said there not theres,, i know as i am tring to finish them


i purchased misty on 2/7/09 i've got no emails confiming my order and they wont answer any of mine


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 8, 2009)

O.k i am new to this forum as of 5 minutes ago. Although i been reading post for a little over a week to see if this company is actually reputable one. I just recieved 35 seeds in the mail,and yes u do have to sign for it as did the company sending them through customs.Anyway they are here and look good.Less than 10 buisness days to my door!!!! Fast considering i was gonna wait the 25-28 days that it says to wait.Was set to be patient as to the nature of the order. www.marijuana-seeds.nl is legit guys an gals."Yes i do live in Eastern part of the usa."People are so fast to bash someone these days.Come on people your ruining it for all of us. And to finish my post ill update as to what is what later. Bottom line for my posting was to share my expierence with them.It was as easy as ebay. enuff said ill update with pics later.


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 8, 2009)

its ok go sign for your stuff. i signed for mine. to go through customs even the seller has to sign.


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 8, 2009)

Plants on Nitro said:


> I am having a problem with Marijuana-seeds.nl. They sent my cd Registered mail, which means I have to go down to the Post Office and sign for the package. This is a big no no, I was affraid to pick it up. So I emailed them to see what they can do for me and they wont even send me a reply. I consider this to be very disrespectful. I would like to know how I can resolve this problem. Thanks for listening.


hey to go from uk to usa it goes through customs. that being said they "seller" have to sign themselves. man up go get your seeds before something comes from it. if anything is said deny anything and say u waiting on order from ebay lololololol


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 8, 2009)

Iron Lungz23 said:


> Hey bro, I got northern lights from marijuana-seeds.nl & they r the smallest seeds I've ever seen! What were yours like?


i just recieved mine, they are descent size. not as big as the big bud but a average size bean.


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 14, 2009)

yes success ordered, got big bud 6 of 10 germed as of 36 hours.


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 14, 2009)

when u sign for it...sender is just wanting to know u got them.


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you know all 10 germinated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## grannyg2 (Jul 16, 2009)

aleast you got the seeds they straight ripped me off


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

15 orders no issues


----------



## SmOKeo (Jul 22, 2009)

i ordered 10NL seeds very nice very fast but never got a email from them


----------



## boonedock (Jul 22, 2009)

Just placed an order of Arrora indica and spluged on Light of Jha sent cash with registered mail. Will keep you posted as to service and quality of the plants, if I dont get ripped off. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jul 23, 2009)

boonedock said:


> Just placed an order of Arrora indica and spluged on Light of Jha sent cash with registered mail. Will keep you posted as to service and quality of the plants, if I dont get ripped off. Fingers crossed.


I ordered from them and got nothing!


----------



## boonedock (Aug 20, 2009)

Just recieved my order of light of jah ans arorra yesterday and put some in paper towel. today some had already popped and put them in rock wool. It took almost a month but I got what I ordered so happy days and many more to come.


----------



## exidis (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my order within 8 days since ordered. Few hours after i ordered, i got a confirmation saying order was shipped. They told me the stealth method and etc. 
Got my seeds and 8 out of 8 germed. 7 out of 8 females. 2 of them are kinda runts... And here is a pic of the Northern Light im waiting to harvest soon.. It was only vegged for like 10 days.. SHITLOAD of crystal.. So i wil order from them again...
FAst shipping. Great stealth. Great email answers very fast and trustworthy.


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Aug 24, 2009)

I ordered 10 white widow max and all of them germinated ...Got them 7 days after I ordered them and im in Oregon...was so happy with the order that I ordered some bubblegum seeds...Hope to see them soon


----------



## milowerx96 (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine just come in the mail. I would just write that package off dude. I would never sign for a package of seeds. I order from them alot and the packages just get shoved in my mail slot!! DANGER DANGER!!!!!


----------



## puggs lee (Oct 22, 2009)

ripe offs , dont waste ur $$$ . these guys sell shit seeds, low quality low price shit .


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 23, 2009)

There is no prob with signing, I went to my PO today cuz I wasnt around and they left one of those cards, said to pick it up tomrrow, but I went today and there they were!
BUT not from this place, Im talking about a order from attitude

I ordered from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ on the 20th they shipped next day, let ya know how it goes.


----------



## ADLpotter (Dec 17, 2009)

I've ordered some Mango from marijuana-seeds.nl 3 days ago. Will keep you informed of my experiences. 


So far email contact has been great, if you want to recieve a package that doesn't have to be signed for, simply email them and say that straight after you order. That way they'll send it unregistered.


----------



## 200sxy (Dec 19, 2009)

i ordered 20 feminised beans from them 10 maroc and 10 khola, got 10 free mazarXafgan, 28/30 germinated all going well till some possums ate 14 plants, but the others are doing very well, will just have to see how they smoke in a few months


----------



## doobmonster (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered 10 Jack Herer last February, received 20 JH and 5 Afgan/Mazar in about 8 days in a stealth package I had to sign for but I believe it was actually my choice since I ordered them stealth. I have since grown them out (90% germed,3 males, 3 herms, 3 fem) and the plants are totally bogus . The leaves and buds have no visible crystals, no noticeable odor. The smoke is actually mild not harsh but you have to smoke a big fat sherman to get a semi decent mild buzz. Definitely NOT Jack Herer. I've grown better from bagseed. I got some JH from Kindseeds about 8 years back and the shit I grew was fucking incredible and stunk up the whole house. I won't order from marijuana-seed.nl ever again (fooled me once, shame on them) but I am curious if the Afgan/Mazar is worth a fuck and I still have the other 10 JH but I don't want to waste my time. I did have good luck with seed boutique, I guess I'll go back. Cheers.


----------



## ADLpotter (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I got left a parcel pickup notice over the weekend so just waiting for the post office to open to go pick it up

Hopefully its my seeds but I'm pretty sure it is since I'm not expecting any parcels apart from them. 

If it is that makes it 6 days from order.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 20, 2009)

ADLpotter said:


> Well I got left a parcel pickup notice over the weekend so just waiting for the post office to open to go pick it up
> 
> Hopefully its my seeds but I'm pretty sure it is since I'm not expecting any parcels apart from them.
> 
> If it is that makes it 6 days from order.


 
Dont waste any more of your time or money on those. Chuck em over your shoulder and go buy some real seeds. Big deal: you got a bean in the mail! 

Im rude, but not wrong. Buy these: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/a-train/prod_1297.html Or something else that catches your eye. You'll thank me later... or wish you had.

You should buy these and grow them both. That way its not a total loss and you'll know for sure.


----------



## the widowman (Dec 20, 2009)

just grew their PPP. and gave some too my pal whose also a smack head and he says its a sh#t hot smoke. 
and he needs a good belting of a hit too get a buzz. so it must be good sh#t.
which means www.marijuana-seeds.nl must be a legit seedbank.



just my 2 cents.


----------



## ADLpotter (Dec 20, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> Dont waste any more of your time or money on those. Chuck em over your shoulder and go buy some real seeds. Big deal: you got a bean in the mail!
> 
> Im rude, but not wrong. Buy these: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/a-train/prod_1297.html Or something else that catches your eye. You'll thank me later... or wish you had.
> 
> You should buy these and grow them both. That way its not a total loss and you'll know for sure.


ive heard a ton of good reports alongside the bad ones. I'll take my chances


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 20, 2009)

Best of luck to you. Will you be keeping a journal?


----------



## ADLpotter (Dec 21, 2009)

i might be, not sure yet. don't have a camera so it could be difficult. I can always do a text journal though


----------



## tomwkf (Dec 21, 2009)

exidis said:


> I got my order within 8 days since ordered. Few hours after i ordered, i got a confirmation saying order was shipped. They told me the stealth method and etc.
> Got my seeds and 8 out of 8 germed. 7 out of 8 females. 2 of them are kinda runts... And here is a pic of the Northern Light im waiting to harvest soon.. It was only vegged for like 10 days.. SHITLOAD of crystal.. So i wil order from them again...
> FAst shipping. Great stealth. Great email answers very fast and trustworthy.


i paid by bank transfer and emailed them straight after, emailed them again a few days after that and still no confirmation or shipping email from them (5 days after payment now).....has this happened to anyone else?  or am i just being too impatient?


----------



## proteus (Jan 16, 2010)

marijuana-seeds.nl.... I have ordered from them several times now, so far all have come straight to my home, 5of5 WW sprouted 5 females, 5of5 Crystal sprouted 3 females 2 males, 5of5 Ice sprouted 4 females 1 male. all in great health strong plants. just placed another order of white berry, Super Skunk, blue mystic, ak-47, G13. will see how those turn out


----------



## Phenom420 (Jan 17, 2010)

I've used them 6 times myself, 0 problems.

Have bought ww, NYCDiesel, WL, Silver Haze, PPP, orange

their CDs they ship in are silly, noone would buy em so they gotta send seeds in em LOL.

I wouldn't pay with a bank transfer, why would you, the bank has EVERYTHING they need to ID you as well as your ass when you come in to do the wire xfer.
You should have used a prepaid card.


----------



## Aeronugz2010 (Jan 17, 2010)

Took 10 days to get my beans out here in tx just finishing up a harvest then I'll germinate hope everything goes well
I thought package could have been more stealth. Rate it 3/10 
seeds looked good
delivered to mail box


----------



## Aeronugz2010 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oops wrong seed co meant wwms.com my bad


----------



## Phenom420 (Jan 17, 2010)

So far I've had 0 failures on their seeds I've probably put 12 or so down so far I dunno I dont keep track anymore, I have a bunch others that I ordered from attitude.


----------



## youngstud9199 (Apr 3, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> So far I've had 0 failures on their seeds I've probably put 12 or so down so far I dunno I dont keep track anymore, I have a bunch others that I ordered from attitude.



I've ordered from this company 3 times and had no problems and the seeds had perfect germination rates all three times. I recommend paying with debit or credit card because it is the smoothest and easiest way to deal with this company. If you are too scared after my opinion then go to a store and buy a pre paid card and use that instead of money gram or check. A lot of problems from their customers deals with payments through other methods outside of card payments. These guys are nice and efficient if you pay them properly. I email them and they email me back within one business day and I feel like talking to one of my buddies. Any other questions pm me but I highly recommend these guys. P.S. Im creating a grow journal with the ak47 seeds I just got from them. Also someone earlier revealed their discrete method of shipping, IF YOU TELL THE WORLD HOW THEY SHIP THEN ITS NO LONGER DISCRETE. Another Canadian seed bank got caught because people kept giving too much details about their shipping methods and now they no longer deliver to the U.S.


----------



## Jaoint (May 6, 2010)

I ordered White Widow, Bubblegum, Mango and 5 free Super silver haze from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl. They came in a CD case and all seeds were labeled, I did not have to sign from them. I started 5 mango seeds and got two females but later in flowering one of them ended up being hermi. The Mango looked more sativa and was not special in anyway. I then started 3 White Widow, 3 Bubble gum, and 2 super silver haze; All my White Widows were Female, 1 bubblegum, and 1 SSH turned female. All seeds seem to be from the same genotype. They have been in flowering for 3 weeks. The White Widow and Bubblegum look great and may be the real strain, the SSH is very Sativa and taking a long time to flower but that was expected.* I ended up ordering more seeds from Attitude seeds because I wonder if **marijuana-seeds.nl is really giving me the Strain I ordered. I know when you order a Greenhouse Coloured Seed pack from Attitude seeds you are getting the real strains and thats what I care about. I would say overall my experience was GOOD, I got experience and my heart racing right before I ordered the seeds.*

The pictures are the plants from marijuana-seeds.nl at 3 weeks

Nutrients
Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Fox Farm Nutrient System
600 watt HPS
Co2 system


----------



## carlossmokestack (May 7, 2010)

a question for anyone who has managed to get through a grow of barneys farm " honey b "?, and if so, could they tell me there results of the end product... ( how the flower period went? ) , i've got 5 on myself, there nearly 4 weeks into flower now and well..? lets just say they big plants, nice little bud heads everywhere but they are so slow to start flowering.., the veg went without a hicup, very healthy plants and big fan leafs 12 inch in width, they look almost jurassic!!. i nipped them out twice in the veg period to try and keep them as nice little bushes. but. i switched to flower..and bang!!, the f**kers took off, one growing up to 3-4 inch a day now standing at 6+ ft. ( did mention this was an indoor opperation by the way!!) i thought this one twat ws going to go through my roof, so she had to learn to grow side ways , but i've never done this strain before so ain't got a clue???,, thats where i'm hoping a grower on here maybe able to help me out...? please thank you


----------



## rural hick (Jun 24, 2010)

"IF YOU TELL THE WORLD HOW THEY SHIP THEN ITS NO LONGER DISCRETE." 
---------------------------i agree kudos--------------------------------


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 24, 2010)

rural hick said:


> "IF YOU TELL THE WORLD HOW THEY SHIP THEN ITS NO LONGER DISCRETE."
> ---------------------------i agree kudos--------------------------------



Have people paused to think that with the budget of the DEA and other drug enforcement groups around the world that they have budgets large enough to be capable of placing an order from each seedbank picking the best stealth shipping, and other types of shipping too, and when they are delivered then have an example of each stealth shipping method used? 

Do people really think that would be beyond the capabilities of worldwide drug enforcement groups with absolutely massive budgets? 

The cozzers are not all that interested in stopping every seed order they can, at least not small orders anyway. They do not have the time or manpower to do it and if they tried it would put them way behind in processing packages through Customs and the Mail. 

What really keeps people safe is the tremendous volume of packages going between nations. As long as the volume remains high and there is not a large budget increase for more employees to scan packages things will remain the same. Now and then someone's order will be stumbled on but most will pass through without a second glance being given to them.


----------



## Killer Bud (Jun 24, 2010)

earlymorninstonepeomp said:


> where i can get premium seed the fastest. I see posts where it only took a few days. Dying to get some preeeeeeeemium in some soil.


 I would go to Sannies Seeds. They usually arrive in 4-5days from order and pretty good stealth packaging


----------



## fruitrollup (Jun 24, 2010)

worst shit ive ever had in my room was their aurora indica. terrible mids are better the plant did not flower or finish FOR EVER. that weed fuckin sucked never ever ever gonna waste my time when it comes to growing fuck that and fuck that site


----------



## 420Pokesmot (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info u saved me time and money by letting me know the seed co is okay i will get else where


----------



## blastyblast (Oct 15, 2010)

View attachment 1214163View attachment 1214164View attachment 1214165View attachment 1214166View attachment 1214167View attachment 1214168View attachment 1214169View attachment 1214170 These are Fem White Russian seeds from Marijuana-Seeds.nl all are growing uniform and at the same rate. we'll see what the out come is. you can follow this grow here---> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/374125-cfl-white-russian.html


----------



## markass79 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bought 10 White Widiw Max feminised seeds. Seeds arrived in about a week. All germinated with no problems. Ended up growing 8 plants under 2 600W lamps. All plants turned out female, yielded about 1 1/2 lbs. Plants looked very much like the picture on their website. Smoke was definitely good, but not great. Should be noted that this was my first grow. I have nothing to compare them to, but I certainly have no complaints. Just ordered 10 THC Bomb feminised, we'll see what happens!


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 22, 2011)

dursky said:


> Its a bad site.. they try to sell there mazar as dutch passions.. I checked with DP and they said there not theres,, i know as i am tring to finish them


dude get u facts straight. its an excellent site. they dont even carry dutch passion. this is the problem with the internet too many people posting false info


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 22, 2011)

even the free seeds they send are primo. royal hash. i used the white widow fem autos and i just ordered lemon skunk and early misty for outdoors which should be arriving shortly. even with regulal shipping they arrive in about 2 weeks


----------



## Sam 2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just made my first order from a seed company last night and it happened to be this one (marijuana-seeds.nl). Man, I hope everything turns out allright as I would be really upset if I put in all the money for feminized seeds and then all the time and effort to grow them if they didn't turn out to be the real deal. My first experience with growing was outdoors last year and although the plants were super healthy and had big buds they were grown from bag seed and the resulting pot just didn't carry a punch. So now after all that hard work I'm stuck with really low-grade weed that nobody wants to smoke. I sure don't need a repeat of that.

I ordered White Russian and Bubblegum, both fem. Looks like there are so many mixed reviews of this company I am just not sure what to think. However, it seems like more of the recent posts are saying better things so maybe the company has improved over the last couple of years. That's what I'm hoping....


----------



## snakebit (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Ya All, the good site is marijuanaseeds.nl. Average time to get seeds one week. Seeds are what they say they are & good quality. The bogus site, although a few have gotten seeds from them (they have to fill a few orders to make people believe they are legit), but rip off every other order or so is marijuana-seeds.nl. They are a rip-off! Chose them at your own risk. Once again the REAL site is marijuanaseeds.nl,


----------



## snakebit (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam 2. no sweat man, you'll get your seeds & those are great choices....Snakebit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya I wish i saw this post before I spent 200 bucks on feminized seeds that 6 out of 8 where males!! I am so pissed off I let them all grow to 5' before I started flowering figuring if I was a male that would be cool but I ended up with 2 females!!!


----------



## reverof (Jul 25, 2011)

Only company I order from is marijuana-seeds.nl and love them for all they do... I had one issue when I bought 10 regular seeds of a strain that 7 of 9 hermied on me, had 3 other strains going and were all fine, M-S.nl sent me some replacement feminized seeds to make up for the bad strain I had... if you ever have a problem with them, send them an email, be detailed and explain nicely the issue you had, they WILL take care of you.


----------



## taipanspunk (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in the USA and I use both attitude seeds and herbies head shop.... both usually get your seeds dispatched same day or next day. 

Free seeds on both sites and herbies recently revamped their free seeds scheme (making it much better).

Customer service is excellent, but attitude sometimes (if the wrong girl gets it) mis-interpret your email inquires.


----------



## brookzilla (Apr 7, 2012)

marijuana-seeds.nl SUCKS, description of plants was wrong ( short bushy). The plants that lived range from 12" to over 5' all different sizes and all MALES. Most seeds sprouted and most died at about 2" tall. RIPP-OFF


----------



## toker2k (Apr 8, 2012)

seems there are mixed results with this site....i recently ordered some pineapple kush reg from them and the 5 freebies was spose to be nycd regs.....they cam pretty fast compared to the bank i normally used but the good points about them ended there...honestly...ive seen better,stonger and more uniform seeds come out of a bag of street weed....what i got looked like a mix of several diff strains....of the 5 free presumed nycd 3 of them was black as in dead seeds and the other 2 arent lookin ver heathy....be very surprised if any of these bean will pop and even more surprised if the turn out to be what they are claimed to be...on another note i seen another post many pages back look to be defending this site and heres my 2 cents on that....this site claims these seeds to be hand picked and judging from what they sent me the picker was blind or stupid...i throw better lookin beens away all the time that look better than what marijuana-seeds.nl sent me....i for one will go back to waiting a couple weeks on the attitude....at least they always have a good germ rat and look healthy and at least come real close to thier descriptition...i have contacted them and await reply....if the do the right thing and send me 10 reg pineapple kush and my 5 free nycd all lookin healthy and viable i will write this off as a unfortunate mishap and try them again...if not lesson learned


----------



## KI11TH3W3AK (Apr 8, 2012)

i ordered from the tude got my stuff fast and safe. When i opened it all up everything was good but the UFO critical + was totally craked open, i emailed them and said it wouldnt work for my collection, they said they will add another in next order! All worked out fine!


----------



## toker2k (Apr 8, 2012)

smart man 420.....cost me 40 bux to learn what you get to for free...priceless!!!!


----------



## toker2k (Apr 8, 2012)

reverof said:


> Only company I order from is marijuana-seeds.nl and love them for all they do... I had one issue when I bought 10 regular seeds of a strain that 7 of 9 hermied on me, had 3 other strains going and were all fine, M-S.nl sent me some replacement feminized seeds to make up for the bad strain I had... if you ever have a problem with them, send them an email, be detailed and explain nicely the issue you had, they WILL take care of you.


man i hope your rite dude....really was lookin forward to some pineapple kush and nycd


----------



## 130716 (Jul 26, 2013)

FAKE! SCAM! BEWARE!

As soon as the letter with the cash I sent got signed out (I can tell by tracking it) they stopped to reply my emails. When I threatened with putting that out on every forum they started to respond with information that turned out to be wrong every single time. "Shipment sent", next day: "oh, shipment delayed". "Tracking code tomorrow" - no tracking code yet (several days now).. And so on.. 
They just keep delaying and trying to win time(for some reason).

I give up, I got scammed and I really should have looked theese scammers up better! Thats about 400 GBP I lost, not only does it suck to loose your money but now I have nothing to grow either. Thanks alot "Dave"!

If anyone is getting anything from them its only to keep their scam going longer. But by reading the positive reviews (anywhere) I can only get to the conclusion that those reviews also are fake, probably fabricated by the scammers behind www.marijuana-seeds.nl themselfs.

And yes, this is my first post and I only signed up so that I can put my experience up and warn others from making the same mistake as I.
Here they have been marked as fake/scammers:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedbanks/reviews/marijuana-seeds_nl/

And www.marijuanaseeds.com - without the dash - seems to be run by the same scammers. If you try to buy something (just by putting an item in your shopping cart, without any other entries as name, cc, and so on), you get redirected to the site with the dash (marijuana-seeds.nl).


KEEP AWAY FROM
www.marijuana-seeds.nl / marijuana-seeds.nl / www.marijuanaseeds.nl / marijuanaseeds.nl !!!


----------



## Weedburger (Aug 5, 2013)

I ordered THC Bomb 10 regular seeds.
It took 7 days till it arrives. They informed me through e-mail that I will recieve a CD and inside of it will be seeds.

When package arrived, I had to go to post office to pick up my package and everything was smooth.

First of I saw that they have sent the mail with Royal mail. 
+1
I opened the package and was standart CD 700Mb which was originaly packed.
+1
I opened the CD and I had to remove the CD and 1st floor of the package.
+1
And there I saw my 10 THC Bombs and another package with 5 seeds. Those where bonus 5 regular Orange buds.
All THC Bomb seeds where almost the same but what made me think was that one of the Orange buds seeds where bigger than all other.

Anyway, I have been growing Orange bud but havent tryd THC, will leave them to spring to grow them outside.


I would give 9/10 for sending me package which I had to pick up in post office.


----------



## 130716 (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh shit, when I least expect it *the beans has arrived*, so I have to take back what I wrote on my first post (seems I cant edit that post again)...

I ordered THC Snow, Caramelicious, Mango, Super Value Pack, Classic Value Pack - all feminised. So yeah, I got a little pissed when I assumed I had been scammed.
It really seems a bit strange still, that every notice I got on next action never turned out as claimed... Then all the sudden I get a pack, confusing. No tracking number as It was ment, it just dropped in the mailbox.

Well, sorry for any wrong information i put out, everyone.

I don´t think that I will return anyways, almost everything felt uncertain all the way. I can now only hope the seeds turn out to be what advertised at least and feminized..

Seeds are not in any original packs, no clue regarding breeder.. But they do look very good, pretty fat and dark.
The freebies I got are 3 femmed "BIG BUD X NORTHERN LIGHTS AUTOMATIC"

Again, sorry for any confusion I may have caused.


Best regards,
A-bit-happier-130716


----------



## RedRick (Oct 13, 2013)

Just ordered 10 THC bomb and 10 Ak 47 feminized. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## RedRick (Oct 24, 2013)

The seeds have arrived safe and sounds. Got a load of decent frees with it, including a couple of Strawberry Cough, which I've never really thought about before. I won't say how they got here, but I was very impressed with the stealth.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had a neighbor friend order from this co and he got some NL- idk who the real bean breeder was since it wasnt listed but they sucked! Huge range of phenos and not up to par IMO.


----------



## Praana (Jan 14, 2022)

130716 said:


> FAKE! SCAM! BEWARE!
> 
> As soon as the letter with the cash I sent got signed out (I can tell by tracking it) they stopped to reply my emails. When I threatened with putting that out on every forum they started to respond with information that turned out to be wrong every single time. "Shipment sent", next day: "oh, shipment delayed". "Tracking code tomorrow" - no tracking code yet (several days now).. And so on..
> They just keep delaying and trying to win time(for some reason).
> ...


I was scammed. I received a CD shipped to me and charged $97.00 usd. Good thing I called my credit card company and reported it and
got my money back!


----------

